# Fucking Slut!



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2016)

but I love watching her! 

https://chaturbate.com/candylisa/


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

Uhhh count me in lolp


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

That o-ring has seen better days, looks half blown out


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 20, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

^something tells me that is not you.


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 20, 2016)

Prince said:


> ^something tells me that is not you.


Haha it's for you guys to figure out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 20, 2016)

How about my cookie monster!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 20, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2016)

...very nice pics Mindy..      if you are going to hang here , which is cool, don't show to much of yourself...   it's slow in AG right now, but shit has a way of blowing up...   a guy that encourages you to show everything, will turn around & treat you like a slot.....don't get it twisted, if you enjoy teasing & showing off your young body...   enjoy !!!     [you could always PM Sheri, who's a mod here, she knows the ropes]


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 20, 2016)

Prince said:


>


Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2016)

rays mindy isn't a troll:


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

charley said:


> ...very nice pics Mindy..      if you are going to hang here , which is cool, don't show to much of yourself...   it's slow in AG right now, but shit has a way of blowing up...   a guy that encourages you to show everything, will turn around & treat you like a slot.....don't get it twisted, if you enjoy teasing & showing off your young body...   enjoy !!!     [you could always PM Sheri, who's a mod here, she knows the ropes]


It's ok. I like having asshole guy friends lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## JR. (Dec 21, 2016)

Prince said:


> but I love watching her!
> 
> https://chaturbate.com/candylisa/


yes yes yes!!! I agree!


----------



## JR. (Dec 21, 2016)

You are a Precious Princess!


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

Haha thanks assholes 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## RHKallDay (Dec 30, 2016)

She told me she was a lesbo

Sent from my LGLS450 using Tapatalk


----------

